# VirtualSmitty is Insane



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Holy Cow!! This one needed it's own thread. Funny our paths had not crossed until now. Good thing I would have run out of room much sooner.

Joe's response to my MAW for a couple of big Cubans arrived today. I had heard rumors of the disability. Counting being such a challenge. This thread, Hybrid MAW (More of you should play there) started out as a nice little 2 stick wish and gift. This? More of a manhood challenging big $$$ volley of cigars.

2 Taboada DC's
2 Farmie DC's
2 Cohiba Sublimes (Orig rel.)
Party Aristocrat
R&J Millie Fleur




OK. So what next? Hmmm. Oh Yea! Expect a "rules based" response to your wish which is so now covered.

Thanks Bro/Joe.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

VS is definitely insane.
Smitty, ever played "tennis" before?


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Smitty has been going nuts this week.  Nice hit BTW!


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn those look sweet. Nice job VS


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Did we have to have a 'Crotch' shot included in this...  Great hit Smitty....now go smoke those 'Boadas :w and maybe a glass of PORT :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. Well done, Smitty. Dave, you were right about this deserving its own thread.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, Smitty slapped me pretty hard just for offering him a movie!! Guy's frikkin' insane, I tells ya! :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

One of the nicest bombs I have seen in a long time...great hit Smitty, on a most deserving Gorilla!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

smitty is very cool he hooked me up also thanks again


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice hit! Although I hope the cigars on the lap photo spread doesn't catch on.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is definately one strategic strike from one good Botl to another good Botl .

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice hit Smitty! 

Dave, did you have to show the "rise in the Levis" though? I know you like the cigars, but you could've just said so! :r 

Mel


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW! Incredible bomb. Enjoy Klugsy


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Nice hit! Although I hope the cigars on the lap photo spread doesn't catch on.


I 2nd this statement. Good hit, but I hope we don't see too many of these photo shots.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

klugsie getting some of his own medicine
I hate to see the fallout from the return fire


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice hit.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Congrats Dave! Those are some very nice cigars, enjoy.
WTG Amigo! You know your cigars.

Salud!*


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

That is one awesome hit. Enjoy Klugs.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Did we have to have a 'Crotch' shot included in this...


 :r Either A.) we now know what Dave does with all these cigars, or B.) this is just a scheme of Daves to see how many people he can get to stare at his crotch. :c

Nice hit Smitty! And when Dave does retaliate, please, don't try to top this crotch shot!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Christ I must be going blind, I didn't even notice the crotch shot till you guys mentioned it, I was to busy staring at the cigars... what the heck were you guys looking at??  PERVERTS :r 

Nice hit Smitty, Hog was right... one of the best. Congrats Dave, it goes without saying, but.... ENJOY.


Oh and please, no more of the Which Stick Is Bigger photo's please


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Did we have to have a 'Crotch' shot included in this...


 :tpd: u :r

Great looking sticks! Enjoy Dave!

Awesome hit Smitty!

:ms NCRM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

D. Generate said:


> Nice hit! Although I hope the cigars on the lap photo spread doesn't catch on.


Well, it could be worse. Let's hope horrowview doesn't get any ideas and start posting thong shots 

Enjoy Dave.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

this sorta thing scares me joe...
i think you know why.
Nice hit, and congrats dave.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> this sorta thing scares me joe...
> i think you know why.
> Nice hit, and congrats dave.


Be afraid. Be very, very afraid.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I think now everyone should stop and look at Smittys signature yes..that and the crotch shot. Priceless. Wait so what if I want to do a photo spread like this? are you all still against them?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

t'kay said:


> I think now everyone should stop and look at Smittys signature yes..that and the crotch shot. Priceless.


 :r Holy crap that's funny! Didn't even pick up on it till you pointed it out natty!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.. that's just too funny!! Great hit Smitty!! Congrats Dave... gonna get some popcorn ready for the return fire. We all know how you strike back Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

03050830000265122870 - excessive piffing Biatch.

Strange, used to woo hoo these things a bit more - 3000 (Again) and this makes 120 people here I have sent cigars to.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> 03050830000265122870 - excessive piffing Biatch.
> 
> Strange, used to woo hoo these things a bit more - 3000 (Again) and this makes 120 people here I have sent cigars to.


Somebody's gonna get an ass whooping!!! Get 'em Dave!!

Congrats on PHAGdom Klugsy!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Somebody's gonna get an ass whooping!!! Get 'em Dave!!
> 
> Congrats on PHAGdom Klugsy!!


3000 / 300 Congrats Dave!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit Smitty!!! And I agree, I you were going for the crotch shot, a pair of legs leading up to a skirt would have been more appropriate. IMHO


----------

